# coke cans



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

whats the deal with the coke cans and bottles now it was fine when they just put names on them but now they have mum or dad on them too. seriously when do we get a break. thanks coca cola i cant even have a coke without being reminded im still not a mum. rant over


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

My thoughts exactly! I had a BFN on Wednesday following outer first ICSI. We needed to drown our sorrows, so I popped into the local supermarket to buy some diet cola, and I'm fussy I only liking Coca-Cola. BUT I _almost_ had a meltdown and the possibility of only getting bottle with a 'Mum' or 'Dad' label on it. Grrrrrrr


----------

